# 2015 GMC Z71 exsaust ??



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

What type of aftermarket exsaust is being used for improving hp n performance.It has the 5.3 V8 and was told a typical dual exsaust would not work.Thanks for any info.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You will not notice any gains in performance or mileage no matter what exhaust changes you do.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im a fan of the magnaflow exhaust systems


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

May want to check out this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2062834


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

If you open the front with a cold air intake and then go with a magnaflow, you will feel some improvement. I also have a superchip tuner that is for a 2015 5.3 If you are interested, let me know 
K


----------

